# Southeast breeders?



## Sease (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm still on the search for a good breeder in the southeast (pref. SC, GA, TN, FL, AL, NC area). I prefer show line german shepherds but wouldn't mind a working class GSD . Around medium temperament if possible.

Also does any one know of an all black GSD breeder?

Thanks for any advice or help.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You probably won't find a show line breeder with blacks.  Hopefully those familiar with breeders in that area will chime in. Responses seem to be slower in the summer.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Home 

has a litter of pure blacks upcoming....the line breeding is on a female I owned who had absolutely impeccable temperament and pups should be suitable for working and companion homes...

a bit past your stated geographical range, but the breeder will often do a meet part way for expenses.

Lee


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

I will be getting pick of the litter from Vom Weiland german shepherd breeder. The parents are Czech/Slovakian imports. She occasional has black pups but the litter that will be available in November will be black/tan or black/red. The parents are ofa certified hips and elbows. They are also DM free. 200 dollar refundable deposit. Also a true health guarantee 10 year!! Check out there site!!! Can't wait to get mine!!! Vomweiland.com


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not black, but in the Pensacola area:

 I know her personally, truly a wonderful breeder. 

Schonwasser Home Page


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nadar K9, Ash Nadar (member of this forum screen name Qbchottu) This breeder is further north in Kentucky but worth checking out. I have one of her pups.

She has two males available, one is a nice laid back dog, the other a bit more drive but still would make a great companion for active family. I have met these dogs personally and they are robust and healthy from health tested parents, hips, elbows and DM clear. Breeder is active in show and work (IPO) with showline (West German) and working lines.

Best to contact her via email. She is busy right now getting ready for some shows so let me know via PM if you have trouble contacting her.

[email protected]

Website with link to facebook page as well.

NADAR K9 - News

Another breeder I know and have met her dogs personally is Yuliya who has von Lotta kennels. She is located in GA.

She also is very active in showing and working her dogs. Her dogs are also health tested.

website:

German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jeff Lund at Schneiden fels in Franklin, KY (right by TN border). He trains, shows and actively titles his dogs. Multiple venues and levels. 

Have seen and been around his dogs. Great temperaments.

Another is Charlie Starr in KY; Drache Feld. Many people and breeders have dogs from his breeding program that are one this board. Another one who trains, shows and actively titles his own dogs.

Both are experienced and active in training and active in titling, from puppy to adult. Relevant point of actively training and titling with experience versus just training....


----------

